# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Проект Spamliquidator теперь freeware

## BackSlash

http://rus.spamliquidator.com/

1. Русский
2. Бесплатный
3. Никаких Байес-фильтров
4. Для проверки с сервера закачивается только конверт, спам убивается на сервере без закачки в почтовый клиент
5. Тормозит в том числе почтовых червей, применяющих спам-технологии для распространения
6. Никаких потерь нужной корреспонденции - задержанную почту всегда можно получить с сервера
7. Белый/черный списки
и т.д.

Один недостаток - остановился в развитии в связи с занятостью автора в других проектах. Однако наработанного лично мне хватает для фильтрации 99.5% спама, КПД системы в целом 98.1%.

Велкам   :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

Не подскажете, может Spamliquidator работать в режиме простого прокси, как SpiderMail от DrWeb, а то попробовать-то хочется, но перенастраивать клиента нежелательно.

----------


## BackSlash

> Не подскажете, может Spamliquidator работать в режиме простого прокси, как SpiderMail от DrWeb, а то попробовать-то хочется, но перенастраивать клиента нежелательно.


А он и есть прокси  :Smiley:  Причем прокси перед SpiderMail&#039;ом, который проверяет только почту, пропущенную фильтрами.
А вот без перенастройки не получится. Но они примитивнейшие.
До перенастройки:
POP3 - your.pop3.server
login - yourlogin
После перенастройки
POP3 - localhost
login - yourlogin~~your.pop3.server

Если у Вас ОЕ, Spamliquidator сам настроит учетные записи, достаточно в настройках поставить птички напротив тех учетных записей, которые отдаются ему на обслуживание при выгруженном ОЕ. После запуска ОЕ все настроено  :Smiley: 
Белый лист можно в ОЕ можно загрузить из wab-файла (адресной книги).

Замечу, что почтовые черви у меня не доходят до SpiderMail&#039;а, их задерживает Spamliquidator  ;D Это особенно полезно, когда на нового червя еще нет вакцины   :Cool: 

ЗЫ к первому посту - проект, похоже, разморозился, продолжение следует  :Smiley:

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

Кто-нибудь скажет что об этом продукте? Настораживает, то, что на их официальном сайте выложены версии лишь от 2004 года, видно проект дальше не развивается. Ну и громогласное заявление о 100% фильтрации.

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Кто-нибудь скажет что об этом продукте? Настораживает, то, что на их официальном сайте выложены версии лишь от 2004 года, видно проект дальше не развивается. Ну и громогласное заявление о 100% фильтрации.


Ну 100% фильтрации не обеспечивает ни один фильтр. Про остальное выше все написано. :Wink:

----------

